
Tinder Leaked Everyone's School/Work Info. Called It a Feature - dec0dedab0de
http://blog.gotinder.com/
======
alistproducer2
This and the new message interface are just copies of Bumble. When your
competition starts to gain steam, copy them! lol

------
dec0dedab0de
Sorry to editorialize in the title, but I'm not going to write a blog about
it.

~~~
dang
You can post a comment in the thread giving your opinion, but it's against the
rules to put your opinion in the submission title. On HN, submitters get no
special privilege to frame the story for everyone else.

